# Drug Eluting Balloon



## ablythe (May 27, 2015)

I am trying to figure out how to bill for a drug-eluting balloon. Is the only difference between billing for a drug-eluting balloon and a regular balloon in the C code that is used? 

Thank you,
Allison, CPC


----------



## Chlrtrep (May 27, 2015)

ablythe said:


> I am trying to figure out how to bill for a drug-eluting balloon. Is the only difference between billing for a drug-eluting balloon and a regular balloon in the C code that is used?
> 
> Thank you,
> Allison, CPC




That is correct. You bill a DCB (c code 2623) the same as a regular balloon. CMS has approved a transitional pass-through payment that became effective on April 1st for facilities to offset cost of the DCB with Medicare and an outpatient status.  You can review that process through CMS, Medtronic (InPAct) or Bard(Lutonix).


----------



## ablythe (May 27, 2015)

Thank you very much!

Allison, CPC


----------

